# Tips on lighting for 84 litr



## vestlaif (May 14, 2015)

Hello everyone
70 L x 30 w x 40 H is the size of my plant aquarium (84 litrs)
my lighting system consists of :
2*14watt fluorescent T5 6500k 60cm = 28watt
and 24watt LED that I've made (7*deep red led 640nm )(2* deep green led )(15* White led 6500k )with 120 degree Lenses.
total watts is = 52watts .
It is quite enough light for my aquarium? for A large number of plants
















sorry for new topic . i am new member and I did not know how to ask the question ...
please help me 
tnx


----------



## TropTrea (Jan 10, 2014)

you have around 22 gallons if my calculations are correct. I am now lighting all but one of my tanks exclusively with LED lighting. On a typicial 20 gallon aquarium I have found that for plants in the low light range I can get away only about 3 watts. While with plants in the higher lighting need range no more than 10 watts are acceptable.

However all LED lighting is not the same. There is a big efficiency range between different LED's. Similarly the balance of the spectrum can be extremely efficient or in efficient.

A simple way of looking at it most plants love red and blue light with a rough ration of 1 part red for 2 parts of blue. When you add green light it is 90% for your viewing pleasure and very minimal for benefit to the plants. 

When selecting LED's for efficiency keep in min that the rang of white LED's on the market today range from producing 30 to 190 lumns of light per each watt consumed. While the super efficient ones are expensive the LED's in the 120 to 150 lumns range are your best bet for dollar spent. 

on your lighting set up I would suspect the 24 watts o LED's should be more than enough total light. However you may have an excessive amount or red light in comparison to the level of blue light. Without knowledge of exactly what LED's your using it is hard to make a hard evaluation. However I will say I don;t think you will need your florescent bulbs with these LED's


----------



## vestlaif (May 14, 2015)

TropTrea said:


> you have around 22 gallons if my calculations are correct. I am now lighting all but one of my tanks exclusively with LED lighting. On a typicial 20 gallon aquarium I have found that for plants in the low light range I can get away only about 3 watts. While with plants in the higher lighting need range no more than 10 watts are acceptable.
> 
> However all LED lighting is not the same. There is a big efficiency range between different LED's. Similarly the balance of the spectrum can be extremely efficient or in efficient.
> 
> ...


Tnx for help . Now i want change my green led with blue 440 nm . And up red to 10 led . This is better of Previous system ?
Next system is 12 watt ( 1wat led) 6500 k and 10 red led 660 nm and 2 blue led 440 nm ( total is 24 watt led ( with 28 watts Fluorescent lamps) . This is good ? 
Led lens for my tank 120 d is good ? Or use led with out lens ? 
Space between light system and on the water is 5 6 Cm . And space between on the water and down of tant is 40 cm . 
Tnx


----------



## TropTrea (Jan 10, 2014)

vestlaif said:


> Tnx for help . Now i want change my green led with blue 440 nm . And up red to 10 led . This is better of Previous system ?
> Next system is 12 watt ( 1wat led) 6500 k and 10 red led 660 nm and 2 blue led 440 nm ( total is 24 watt led ( with 28 watts Fluorescent lamps) . This is good ?
> Led lens for my tank 120 d is good ? Or use led with out lens ?


It is hard to say if this will be good or bad. The light spectrum varies considerably between different florescent bulbs. Also the intensity of light varies varies between different manufacturers of LED's. I know what to expect out of CREE LED's in the 3 to 10 watt range but not some of the other brands.



vestlaif said:


> Space between light system and on the water is 5 6 Cm . And space between on the water and down of tant is 40 cm .
> Tnx


I never recommend using lenses unless there more than 24" between the LED's and Substrate. That is about 61 cm


----------

